# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  1C Предприятие 8.2 переход с редакции 1.6 на 2.0

## lexus593

В общем суть проблемы такова, дали задание обновить 1С, до этого этим не занимался. 
Стояла:
1С:Предприятие 8.1 (8.1.15.14)
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 (1.6.25.5)

установил отдельно 8.2, старые базы загрузил, редакция 1.6 по прежнему осталась как в версии 8.1. Как теперь эту базу переконвертить в версию 2.0

----------


## xxxenus

1С:Предприятие 8

Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0

Инструкция для базовых версий по переходу с редакции 1.6 на редакцию 2.0

Переход на редакцию 2.0 осуществляется при помощи выгрузки данных из информационной базы редакции 1.6 в файл и последующей загрузки этих данных в информационную базу редакции 2.0. Инструкция по переходу и обработка, которая поможет перенести данные, включены в поставку редакции 2.0, а так же доступны на сайте поддержки пользователей {http://users.v8.1c.ru/}.

Внимание! Релиз конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" редакции 1.6 должен быть не ниже 1.6.25.

При переходе производится перенос данных:
  * Переносятся все данные из справочников рабочей информационной базы редакции 1.6. 
  * На указанную пользователем дату (не ранее 01.01.2010) формируются входящие остатки на основании данных рабочей информационной базы редакции 1.6. 
  * За указанный пользователем период переносятся все введенные документы из рабочей информационной базы редакции 1.6. При этом началом периода является дата формирования входящих остатков.
При подготовке годовой отчетности за 2010 год в рабочей информационной базе редакции 1.6 может потребоваться корректировка данных за год. Методика перехода предусматривает возможность многократного обновления входящих остатков на основании данных рабочей информационной базы редакции 1.6.

ВЫГРУЗКА ДАННЫХ В ФАЙЛ

Перенос данных выполняется поэтапно. Перед началом переноса убедитесь, что исходная информационная база закрыта и в ней не работают пользователи.
  1. Выполним резервное копирование информационной базы конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" редакции 1.6. 
  2. Запустим информационную базу редакции 1.6. 
  3. Откроем обработку "Выгрузка данных в Бухгалтерию предприятия редакции 2.epf", расположенную в каталоге tmplts\1c\Accounting\<Номер версии>\Convert\ 
каталога установки 1С:Предприятия 8.1. (меню Файл – Открыть). 
  4. Укажем путь к файлу, в который будут выгружены данные. 
  5. Выберем способ выгрузки. Для этого установим переключатель на одном из следующих значений: 
    * Только справочники – если необходимо перенести только сведения из справочников; 
    * Остатки на начало года – если необходимо перенести остатки на начало года; 
    * Остатки на начало года и документы за период – если переход осуществляется в середине года и необходимо перенести остатки на начало года и документы за несколько месяцев.  
  6. Для выгрузки данных нажмем "Выгрузить". В результате выгрузки будет создан файл в формате XML. 
ЗАГРУЗКА ДАННЫХ ИЗ ФАЙЛА
  1. Запустим информационную базу редакции 2.0. Дополнительные настройки в информационной базе редакции 2.0 не требуются. Настройки параметров учета для корректного переноса данных будут установлены в информационной базе по умолчанию. 
  2. Воспользуемся помощником перехода (меню Сервис - Перенос данных из информационных баз 1С:Бухгалтерии 8). 
    * Выберем пункт "Загрузить данные из файла" 
    * Выберем в поле "Путь к файлу данных" файл, в который были выгружены данные из информационной базы редакции 1.6. После выбора файла в разделе "Описание загружаемых данных" отображается информация о конфигурации, номере релиза, организации, периоде и дате выгрузки данных из исходной информационной базы; 
    * Для загрузки данных нажмем "Далее".  
  3. Загрузка данных и их проверка осуществляются автоматически в следующей последовательности: 
    * загрузка данных, 
    * проведение загруженных документов, 
    * проверка загруженных документов.  
  4. В поле "Выполнение" отображается индикатор выполнения загрузки в процентах. 
  5. Если перенос данных прошел успешно, выводится строка: "Перенос прошел успешно!". 
  6. Если при переносе возникли ошибки, то по ссылке "Информация о возникших ошибках" открывается отчет со списком ошибок и рекомендациями по их устранению. После устранения ошибки нужно повторить перенос данных.

----------


## Bloody

Вопрос такой, при переносе базы из 1.6 в 2.0, не переносятся регламентированные отчеты? как их перенестиИ

----------


## xxxenus

если не ошибусь можно перенести обработкой
"Выгрузка и загрузка данных XML" - идет на дисках ИТС

----------


## lexus593

> если не ошибусь можно перенести обработкой
> "Выгрузка и загрузка данных XML" - идет на дисках ИТС


Если не трудно не могли потробней описать этот способ

----------


## Gurmanchip

ПРИ ВЫПОЛНЕНИИ
3. Откроем обработку "Выгрузка данных в Бухгалтерию предприятия редакции 2.epf", расположенную в каталоге tmplts\1c\Accounting\<Номер версии>\Convert\
каталога установки 1С:Предприятия 8.1. (меню Файл – Открыть). 

ВЫДАЕТ ошибку: ошибка загрузки документа, внешняя обработка не может быть прочитана текущей версией программыИИ
Как быть версия 1.6.25.9

----------


## opkc

скорее всего имелась в виду версия платформы (8.1 или 8.2).

по адресу tmplts\1c\Accounting\<Номер версии>\Convert\ обработки для выгрузки данных в бухгалтерию 2.0 не обнаружил...

----------


## Gurmanchip

Причем тут платформа... при открытии обработки говорит: ошибка загрузки документа, внешняя обработка не может быть прочитана текущей версией программы!((

----------


## opkc

при том, что обработку, написанную для платформы 8.1 платформа 8.2 открыть без конвертации не может. а обработку, написанную для платформы 8.2 платформа 8.1 открыть не сможет никогда.

можно попросить Вас выслать эту самую обработку мне на почту? opkc05@gmail.com

_Добавлено через 3 часа 20 минут 41 секунду_
обработку получил. это не обработка для выгрузки данных, а обработка для конвертации внешних обработок с платформы 8.1 на платформу 8.2. и работает она, соответственно, на платформе 8.2. 

хотелось бы услышать от товарища xxxenus, где же он откопал обработку из своего пункта:
3. Откроем обработку "Выгрузка данных в Бухгалтерию предприятия редакции 2.epf", расположенную в каталоге tmplts\1c\Accounting\<Номер версии>\Convert\ 
каталога установки 1С:Предприятия 8.1. (меню Файл – Открыть).

И?

----------


## NeLena

помогите советом!поставила 1_6_25_9(он только для 8.2),а как дальше ставить 1_6_26_3?(если он под 8.2 не работает).припопытке обновления выдается ошибка о несовместимости конфиг.хотя порядок обновления таков:1_6_25_9->1.6.26.3Ищас мозг лопнет.

----------


## opkc

xxxenus на нас забил :)

2NeLena: для редакции 1.6 есть обновления под платформу 8.1 и 8.2. Обновление до релиза 1_6_26_3 Вам попалось под платформу 8.1. Выход - искать это обновление под платформу 8.2.

----------


## Maksy_G

искать 1_6_26_3 для 8.2. На диске ИТС есть отдельная папочка

----------


## synelf

Обработка *Выгрузка данных в Бухгалтерию предприятия из редакции 1.6 в редакцию 2.0 (8.1)*
ссылка

Обработка *Выгрузка данных в Бухгалтерию предприятия из редакции 1.6 в редакцию 2.0 (8.2)*
ссылка

----------


## Terve!R

"30.12.2010 18:10 Опубликована обновленная обработка "Выгрузка данных из 1С:Бухгалтерии ред.1.6"
Может кто выложить? :)

----------


## 140478

Выгрузка прошла нормально а при загрузке ошибка на то что загружается несколько фирм и как это исправить И?

----------


## synelf

> Выгрузка прошла нормально а при загрузке ошибка на то что загружается несколько фирм и как это исправить И?


Вы случайно не в базовую версию загружаете?

----------


## 140478

в базовую

----------


## xxxenus

а зачем вам базовая?
на то она и базовая, учет ведется только по одной организации и всё!
ставить просто Бухгалтерию (без префиксов типа Базовая или Корп) и все будет нормально

----------


## 140478

> а зачем вам базовая?
> на то она и базовая, учет ведется только по одной организации и всё!
> ставить просто Бухгалтерию (без префиксов типа Базовая или Корп) и все будет нормально


щас пробую !!!

----------


## xxxenus

качайте сразу последний релиз - кажись Бухгалтерия 8-2 2.0.18.1
и выгружайте в нее - ссылки на конфиг 2-0-18-1 есть на сайте

----------


## 140478

> качайте сразу последний релиз - кажись Бухгалтерия 8-2 2.0.18.1
> и выгружайте в нее - ссылки на конфиг 2-0-18-1 есть на сайте


спасибо уже качаю попробую и отпишу !

_Добавлено через 3 часа 52 минуты 51 секунду_
все нормально всем спасибо !!!

----------


## MaxV42

Всем здрасьте.
Не хочу новую тему плодить, поэтому решил спросить в этой теме.
Собираюсь начинать работать на 1С.
У меня вопрос такой: в каком релизе начинать работать 1.6 или 2.0?

----------


## Константин61

1_6_25_9 не только для 8.2,но и для 8.1 именно с этого релиза возможен переход на ред.2.0

----------


## xxxenus

to maxv42:
начинайте лучше в 2-0 - так как 1-6 уже официально не поддерживается

----------


## MaxV42

Если релиз 1.6 не поддерживается, то почему обновления выпускаются(1.6.28.2 (обновление) от 28.12.2010)?

----------


## xxxenus

а вы узнайте будет ли следующее обновление от 1С - особенно регламентированная отчетность за 1кв = к версии 1,6.

а вот и сведения:
Поддержка редакции Бухгалтерия предприятия версия 1.6 заканчивается в 2011 году: в версии 1.6 пользователям будет предоставлена возможность сформировать бухгалтерскую и налоговую отчетность за 2010 год, более поддержка этой конфигурации фирмой 1С осуществляться не будет.

----------


## СергейК

Обновления под 8.2 выходят отдельно для конфигураций 1.6 и для  2.0.
Вот статья, как штатными средствами 8.2 перенести остатки из 1.6 в 2.0

----------


## Антон Р

Пожалуйста подскажите, где в 8.2 отключается режим совместимости, только чем подробнее тем лучше.
Заранее спасибо

----------


## synelf

> Пожалуйста подскажите, где в 8.2 отключается режим совместимости, только чем подробнее тем лучше.
> Заранее спасибо


При запуске 1с предприятия - выбрать базу и нажать кнопку изменить
потом далее еще раз далее и в самом низу "Версия 1с предприятия" изменить на 8.2 или вообще убрать.

----------


## Опарыш

Ребята, помогите.
При выгрузке данных в Бухгалтерию 2.0 выдает сообщение
"Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML(2067)}: Тип не определен (ДокументСсылка.СведенияОВ  зносахИСтраховомСтажеСПВ1)
					НоваяСтрока.Источник	= Тип(Значение);"
нажимаю ОК - и на этом все безуспешно заканчивается...
обработку качал по ссылке в этой ветке.
Заранее благодарен всем откликнувшимся.

----------


## Svetuly

Помогите кто может:( У меня базовая редакция 1.6.29, платформа 8.1, хочу перейти на 2.0, по инструкции нужно открыть в информационной базе редакции 1.6 "Выгрузка данных в Бухгалтерию предприятия редакции 2.epf" но у меня в обработках не высвечивается такая строка, что делать? И ещё как сохранить информационную базу в формате xml, просто в инструкции на картинках указан файл в формате xml а если выгружаешь базу в конфигураторе то формат dt, очень жду хоть какой нибудь помощи, мозг просто кипит:mad:

----------

synelf (24.09.2011)

----------


## synelf

> Помогите кто может:( У меня базовая редакция 1.6.29, платформа 8.1, хочу перейти на 2.0, по инструкции нужно открыть в информационной базе редакции 1.6 "Выгрузка данных в Бухгалтерию предприятия редакции 2.epf" но у меня в обработках не высвечивается такая строка, что делать? И ещё как сохранить информационную базу в формате xml, просто в инструкции на картинках указан файл в формате xml а если выгружаешь базу в конфигураторе то формат dt, очень жду хоть какой нибудь помощи, мозг просто кипит:mad:


Сконвертируй базу 8.1 в 8.2. (перед этим обязательно сохрани базу). Просто установи платформу 8.2 тут на форуме есть последняя версия. Запусти 8.2 и при запуске 1с-ка спросит перенести из 8.1 список баз, отвечаешь да. Далее выбираешь в списке базу нажимаешь изменить - далее еще раз далее в конце в окне будет надпись "версия 1С:Предприятия" - 8.1 меняешь на 8.2. После этого запускаешь базу в режиме конфигуратора. Вылезет вопрос - сконвертировать базу, нажимаешь да. все после этого твоя база будет работоспособна под 8.2. Далее скачиваешь отсюда обработку для переноса  из 1.6 в 2.0.

Обработка "Выгрузка данных из 1С:Бухгалтерии ред.1.6 в редакцию 2.0" (от 22.02.2011)

*скачать*

и базу 2.0 Чистая база (базовая) для 8.2 редакции 2.0.19.9

*скачать*

далее открываешь обработку через файл открыть в свой базе 1.6 и выгружаешь в файл, он как раз с расширением xml.

После того как выгрузится открываешь базу 2.0 которую ты скачал.  Через сервис -> прочие обмены данными -> Универсальный обмен данными в формате xml загружаешь (на вкладке "Загрузка данных" -> "Имя файла для загрузки"  выбираешь свой файл xml). Все, будут сложности пиши сюда.

----------


## Svetuly

synelf, спасибо за быстрый ответ, всё скачала, поставила 8.2 в редакции 1.6, зашла в информационную базу нажимаю операции-обработки и опять нет этой строки "Выгрузка данных в Бухгалтерию предприятия редакции 2.epf", подскажите пожалуйста что делать дальше и если можно всё по порядку как для "чайников" не могу сказать что я чайник, но после двух дней в компе уже глаза режет.

----------


## Jon2010

> зашла в информационную базу нажимаю операции-обработки и опять нет этой строки "Выгрузка данных в Бухгалтерию предприятия редакции 2.epf", подскажите пожалуйста что делать дальше и если можно всё по порядку как для "чайников" не могу сказать что я чайник, но после двух дней в компе уже глаза режет.


Указанная обработка, поскольку она внешнея,  запускается через "файл" -открыть каталог куда скачена обработка и запустить ее.

----------


## Svetuly

всё обработку открыла а теперь что нужно ввести в строке путь к файлу данных, база находится на диске F:

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 32 секунды_
или нужно ввести так как показано на рисунках только вместо с: указать f:

----------


## synelf

> всё обработку открыла а теперь что нужно ввести в строке путь к файлу данных, база находится на диске F:
> 
> _Добавлено через 2 минуты 32 секунды_
> или нужно ввести так как показано на рисунках только вместо с: указать f:


А в строке путь к файлу данных просто выбираете путь куда будете сохранять файл с выгрузкой. например c:\выгрузка_моих_данных_из16.x  ml
Принцип такой, вы в базе в которой есть данные то есть в 1.6 запускаете внешнюю обработку, с помощью нее выгружаете из базы данные в файл "мойфайл.xml" и потом запустив чистую базу 2.0 загружаете из этого файла все даннные в нее.

----------


## Svetuly

всё сделала огромное спасибо, вот только теперь не вижу ни одного документа и регламентированных отчётов тоже нету, в общем только видны справочники, я в шоке что делать:(

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 16 секунд_
кстати после выгрузки в 2.0 редакцию появился ещё один файл ACC16_20.xml, за что отвечает он

----------


## synelf

> всё сделала огромное спасибо, вот только теперь не вижу ни одного документа и регламентированных отчётов тоже нету, в общем только видны справочники, я в шоке что делать:(


Ты когда выгружала не поставила галочку в обработке
"Остатки на начало года и документы за период", вместо этого ты выбрала "Только справочники"?

----------


## Svetuly

да нет выбрала "Остатки на начало года и документы за период"

----------


## Svetuly

период поставила 01.01.2010 по 31.12.2010

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 57 секунд_
период поставила 01.01.2010 по 31.12.2010

----------


## synelf

Тут тогда есть вариант что у тебя в справочнике организации выбрана другая организация. Посмотри что в нем есть.

----------


## Svetuly

да нет моя стоит

----------


## synelf

> да нет выбрала "Остатки на начало года и документы за период"


Нужно выгружать не за 10 год, а за 11 все (справочники, документы). ПРавила и предназначены для 11 года. Все что касается 10 года остается в твоей старой базе. Отчеты и прочее за 10 год ты доделываешь в ней, а за 11 год ты уже работаешь в новой.

----------


## Svetuly

блин, короче надо заново из 1.6 выгрузить xml, только именно за 11 справочники и документы, я правильно поняла?

----------


## synelf

> блин, короче надо заново из 1.6 выгрузить xml, только именно за 11 справочники и документы, я правильно поняла?


Да, но базу лучше чистую 2.0. Иначе могут задвоиться данные в справочниках.

----------


## Svetuly

поставила период 11, но всё равно своих доков не вижу

_Добавлено через 8 минут 14 секунд_
опять придёться качать базу 2.0, а на сайте users.v8.1c.ru можно скачать эту базу а то по вашей ссылке долго качается

_Добавлено через 15 секунд_
опять придёться качать базу 2.0, а на сайте users.v8.1c.ru можно скачать эту базу а то по вашей ссылке долго качается

----------


## Мирниал

Доброго времени суток! Подскажите плиз, пытаюсь перенсести данные из 8.1 (8.1.14.72, бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.28.2) в 2.0. (8.2.13.205, бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.12.2 толстый клиент).
Делаю все по инструкции. Делаю загрузку из инф.базы, выдает: "Текущая версия правил предназначена для релиза конфигурации не ниже 1.6.24.5". Что с этим делать?

----------


## d5ce3e

> Доброго времени суток! Подскажите плиз, пытаюсь перенсести данные из 8.1 (8.1.14.72, бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.28.2) в ...


Для начала обнови платформу 1С:Предприятие 8.1  до 8.1.15.14

----------


## Daff_007

Всем привет! Подскажите если кто сталкивался:

Обновляю БП 1.6.30.6 (Платформа 8.1.15.14) на БП 2.0.17.7 (Платформа 8.1.15.14), создал новую базу 2.0 по инструкции как рекомендует 1с, в ней захожу Сервис-перенос данных из информационных баз 1с Бухгалтерия 8 - загрузить данные из инф. базы - выбираю старую базу 1.6 - выбираю что переносить и жму далее, на 10% все валится и выдает ошибку "Не удалось произвести выгрузку данных из информационной базы" (Проверьте корректность данных в информационной базе, из которой осуществляется перенос информации. Возможно, с информационной базой работают пользователи. Перенос данных возможен только при наличии монопольного доступа к информационной базе, из которой выгружаются данные.) В базе соответственно нет никаких пользователей, доступ монопольный.

В чем может быт проблема?

----------


## Jon2010

Может работают какие-нибудь фоновые регламентные задачи. Часто и по сети кто-нибудь может влезть.
 Я чтобы не попасть на это поступаю так: перезагружаю комп и сразу же загружаю свою монопольную задачу.

----------


## Daff_007

> Может работают какие-нибудь фоновые регламентные задачи. Часто и по сети кто-нибудь может влезть.
>  Я чтобы не попасть на это поступаю так: перезагружаю комп и сразу же загружаю свою монопольную задачу.


Так я сейчас вобще перенес базу на свою машину (благо праздники и бухов нет, соответственно влезать просто некому). Но проблема по прежнему осталась.:(

----------


## Jon2010

> выбираю что переносить и жму далее, на 10% все валится и выдает ошибку "Не удалось произвести выгрузку данных из информационной базы" (Проверьте корректность данных в информационной базе, из которой осуществляется перенос информации.


Тут только одно: смотреть отладчиком на чем ломается. Поставь отладчик "Останавливаться на ошибке" и смотри какие данные кривые.
И еще один момент: База 1.6 в момент переноса должна быть закрыта.

----------


## Daff_007

> Тут только одно: смотреть отладчиком на чем ломается. Поставь отладчик "Останавливаться на ошибке" и смотри какие данные кривые.
> И еще один момент: База 1.6 в момент переноса должна быть закрыта.


Спасибо за совет, попробую отладчиком. База естественно закрыта! ;)

----------


## СергейК

По твоему тексту получается, что ты пытался забрать данные напрямую из старой базы 1.6, не получится. Сначала нужно конвертнуть старую базу из 1.6 в 2.0, а потом уже из конвертированной переносить остатки в в пустую 2.0.

----------


## qwwwer

*здраствуйте*, не подскажите, я перенес базу (конвертировал) конфигурацию 1.6 в 2.0 перенес с 8.1 на 8.2 сделал все как нужно, при переносе небыло не каких ошибок , когда открываю базу у меня пропадают все формы, данные, только информация о фирме, фактически нулевая база.. че делать

----------


## QMallory

*qwwwer*, когда переносишь данные обрати внимание где стоит крыжик: просто перенос справочников, перенос справочников и ввод остатков или перенос справочников, ввод остатков и перенос документов за 2011 год. Скорее всего ты перенёс только справочники.

----------


## qwwwer

при переносе данных xml выходит такая ошибка ,
 информацию выгружаю "Остатки на начало года и документы за период" 
конфигурация с которой перенашу, (8.2.13.205) 1.6.30.7
конфигурация на которую перенашу, корп(8.2.13.205) 2.0.14.8

  help..

----------


## QMallory

*qwwwer* последний релиз второй редакции 2.0.19.13 (для 8.2) попробуй обновить свой 2.0.14 до этой версии и перенести ещё раз, и не забудь скачать свежие правила переноса (от 9 марта)

----------


## qwwwer

создал xml конфигурации(8.2.13.205) 1.6.30.7 удачно, но при загрузки в конфу 2.0.19.13 возникла ошибка  
помогите плиз..

----------


## QMallory

кинь скрин операции на которую ссылается конфа в редакии 1.6

----------


## qwwwer

*народ помогите плиз*, не че не получается:(, короче во вторник готовить отчет нада не как не разберусь с переходом на 2,0 ,может кто ниб на своей конфегурации сконфигурировать с моим xml и выложить на ссылке, буду оч благодарен завалю плюсиками))
пишите в приват

----------


## QMallory

напесал)

_Добавлено через 4 часа 0 минут 19 секунд_
Базу перевёл, заодно загрузил КЛАДР по вашему региону и банки. Проблема решалась просто- в старой базе удаляешь операцию, на которую ссылается ошибка, а в новой, после конвертации вводишь её вручную. Базу кинул в ответном письме на почту

----------


## igoninal

У меня сильный гиморой с переводом базы 1.6 в 2.0. Пишет:
Ошибка в обработчике события ПередОбработкойПравилаВыг  рузки
	ПВД                    =  Остатки_РасчетыСПокупател  миИЗаказчиками
	Обработчик             =  ПередОбработкойВыгрузкиДа  нных
	ОписаниеОшибки         =  Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Выполнить): Ошибка выполнения запроса: Ошибка при выполнении операции над данными:
Ошибка SQL: Переполнение поля: Ошибка SQL: Переполнение поля
	ПозицияМодуля          =  (618)
	КодСообщения           =  31

Ошибка при выгрузке данных: {Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML.МодульОбъекта  (1612)}: Ошибка в обработчике события ПередОбработкойПравилаВыг  рузки
	ПВД                    =  Остатки_РасчетыСПокупател  миИЗаказчиками
	Обработчик             =  ПередОбработкойВыгрузкиДа  нных
	ОписаниеОшибки         =  Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Выполнить): Ошибка выполнения запроса: Ошибка при выполнении операции над данными:
Ошибка SQL: Переполнение поля: Ошибка SQL: Переполнение поля
	ПозицияМодуля          =  (618)
	КодСообщения           =  31

----------


## QMallory

*igoninal* какие версии конфигураций? База лежит на SQL или в файловом варианте? Какая версия платформы? И от какого числа правила переноса?

----------


## igoninal

> *igoninal* какие версии конфигураций? База лежит на SQL или в файловом варианте? Какая версия платформы?


База в стандартном файловом варианте (по умолчанию). Версия платформы: 8.2.13.213. Версия базы: 1.6.30.7. Спасибо.

----------


## QMallory

> База в стандартном файловом варианте (по умолчанию). Версия платформы: 8.2.13.213. Версия базы: 1.6.30.7. Спасибо.


А версия базы второй редакции, и версия правил обмена? Конфигурация базовая или проф?

----------


## igoninal

Версия базы приемника - проф., последняя - 2.0.19.12
Это пока без разницы, так как ошибка идет при выгрузке. Я из 2.0.19.12 сохраняю файл правил выгрузки. Потом через универсальный ХМЛ в 1.6 пытаюсь выгрузить - и возникает ошибка. При этом создается ХМЛ-й файл где то на 42.1 Мб. Прямая выгрузка в чистую 2.0 - базу тоже происходит с ошибкой, правда остатки и документы вроде все выгружает.

----------


## QMallory

> Версия базы приемника - проф., последняя - 2.0.19.12
> Это пока без разницы, так как ошибка идет при выгрузке. Я из 2.0.19.12 сохраняю файл правил выгрузки. Потом через универсальный ХМЛ в 1.6 пытаюсь выгрузить - и возникает ошибка. При этом создается ХМЛ-й файл где то на 42.1 Мб. Прямая выгрузка в чистую 2.0 - базу тоже происходит с ошибкой, правда остатки и документы вроде все выгружает.


Если есть доступ на сайт users.v8.1c.ru, то в разделе бух проф ред.2.0 есть файл обработки выгрузки данных для редакции 1.6 от 9 марта 2011 г. скачиваешь архив, открываешь обработку в ред.1.6 и пробуй выгрузить. если доступа к сайту нет-напиши мыло, кину обработку на него.

----------


## igoninal

> Если есть доступ на сайт users.v8.1c.ru, то в разделе бух проф ред.2.0 есть файл обработки выгрузки данных для редакции 1.6 от 9 марта 2011 г. скачиваешь архив, открываешь обработку в ред.1.6 и пробуй выгрузить. если доступа к сайту нет-напиши мыло, кину обработку на него.


Спасибо. Написал в личку.

_Добавлено через 36 минут 28 секунд_
К сожалению та же байда:
Ошибка в обработчике события ПередОбработкойПравилаВыг  рузки
	ПВД                    =  Остатки_РасчетыСПокупател  миИЗаказчиками
	Обработчик             =  ПередОбработкойВыгрузкиДа  нных
	ОписаниеОшибки         =  Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Выполнить): Ошибка выполнения запроса: Ошибка при выполнении операции над данными:
Ошибка SQL: Переполнение поля: Ошибка SQL: Переполнение поля
	ПозицияМодуля          =  (618)
	КодСообщения           =  31

Ошибка при выгрузке данных: {Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML.МодульОбъекта  (1612)}: Ошибка в обработчике события ПередОбработкойПравилаВыг  рузки
	ПВД                    =  Остатки_РасчетыСПокупател  миИЗаказчиками
	Обработчик             =  ПередОбработкойВыгрузкиДа  нных
	ОписаниеОшибки         =  Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Выполнить): Ошибка выполнения запроса: Ошибка при выполнении операции над данными:
Ошибка SQL: Переполнение поля: Ошибка SQL: Переполнение поля
	ПозицияМодуля          =  (618)
	КодСообщения           =  31
Не удалось произвести выгрузку данных из информационной базы.

----------


## QMallory

Глянул на форуме техподдержки партнёров, такой байды не было) попробуй проверить базу на наличие ошибок (тестирование и исправление в конфигураторе)...
посмотрел повнимательнее, была подобная ошибка. так же посоветовали протестировать базу на наличие битых ссылок, такие были, но исправление не помогло. если у тебя тоже не поможет попробуй свернуть базу 1.6 на 31.12.2010 и снова сделай выгрузку...

----------


## igoninal

> Глянул на форуме техподдержки партнёров, такой байды не было) попробуй проверить базу на наличие ошибок (тестирование и исправление в конфигураторе)...


Это - все нормально.

----------


## QMallory

> Это - все нормально.


есть teamviewer? я б глянул лично)

----------


## igoninal

> есть teamviewer? я б глянул лично)


Может проще базу слить?

----------


## QMallory

> Может проще базу слить?


кинь dt-шник на мыло

----------


## alamim

Стояла Бухг 8.1 ред 1.6 обновлялась через инет нормально, померяла платформу и ред. на 8.2 ред 2.0.

При обновлении 1С Бухгалтерии 8.2 выдается ошибка: 

{Обработка.ОбновлениеКонфи  гурации.МодульОбъекта(1422)}: Ошибка при вызове конструктора (COMОбъект) 
ComConnector = Новый COMОбъект(УправлениеСоедине  ниямиИБ.ИмяCOMСоединителя()); 
по причине: 
Класс не зарегистрирован 

В чем дело?

----------


## avm3110

> Стояла Бухг 8.1 ред 1.6 обновлялась через инет нормально, померяла платформу и ред. на 8.2 ред 2.0.
> 
> При обновлении 1С Бухгалтерии 8.2 выдается ошибка: 
> 
> {Обработка.ОбновлениеКонфи  гурации.МодульОбъекта(1422)}: Ошибка при вызове конструктора (COMОбъект) 
> ComConnector = Новый COMОбъект(УправлениеСоедине  ниямиИБ.ИмяCOMСоединителя()); 
> по причине: 
> Класс не зарегистрирован 
> 
> В чем дело?


дЫк класс у 8.2 поиному называется чем у 8.1

Зайди отладчиком и посмотри что у тебя возвращается в УправлениеСоединениямиИБ.  мяCOMСоединителя()

----------


## lavlisa

Простите новичка за повторные вопросы, но если бух. давно не обновляли (1.6.20.6) как это правильнее сделать? Какие релизы нужно скачать и как обновлять до 2.0 -  уже в платоформе 8.2 или в 8.1 и потом конвертировать? Помогите пожалуйста, платформу 8.2 установила а как быть с релизами не знаю. конфа дописана - дополнена но не изменена, окно сравнения есть при обновлении?

----------


## Nati999

подскажите пожалуйста, у меня в редакции 1.6 есть несколько предприятий, которые я не хотела бы переводить в новую редакцию.... Возможно ли как нибудь ух не выгрузить тудаИ?

----------


## Baken

Господа форумчане требуется Ваша помощь!!! Суть проблемы: сделал переход из редакции 1.6 в 2.0 все нормально по методикам изложенным выше, но возникла такая проблема, бухгалтер работала в базе версии 2.0 уже в этом году - 2011 (причем в эту базу были внесены остатки за 2010 г.) теперь встал вопрос как из этой базы перенести введенные данные за 2011, год в базу со "старыми остатками за 2010г.)? Понимаю все немного запутано.:) т.е. имеется 2 базы (обе версии 2.0) и надо из одной перенести данные в другую за 3 месяца. Как это можно сделать? Подозреваю что ч/универсальный обмен данными в формате xml, но там нужны правила обмена а где их взять? Непонятно...Помогите кто знает, с меня куча ++++ и большое человеческое спасибо!!! Всю голову изломал уже:confused:

----------


## QMallory

*lavlisa* Лучше обновить до 1.6.30.7 а потом выгружать в ред. 2.0 Переводить 1.6 на платформу 8.2 при этом не обязательно.
*Nati999* Есть обработка удаления организации и всех связанных с нею документов, справочников. Поищи на инфостарте.
*Baken* С помощью конфигурации Конвертация данных. В ней можешь создать необходимые правила обмена.

----------


## sheff1

Здравствуйте, прошу помощи. При выгрузке из редакции 1.6.30.7 выдает такую ошибку:




> Конвертация объекта: Графов Михаил Юрьевич  (Физические лица) ПКО: ФизическиеЛица  (СправочникСсылка.Физическ  иеЛица --> СправочникСсылка.Физическ  еЛица)
> 
> Ошибка в обработчике события ПослеОбработкиПравилаВыгр  узки
> 	ПВД                    =  ФизическиеЛица
> 	Обработчик             =  ПослеОбработкиВыгрузкиДан  ных
> 	ОписаниеОшибки         =  Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Выполнить): {(7, 33)}: Поле не найдено "ГражданствоФизЛицСрезПос  едних.НеЯвляетсяНалоговым  РезидентомРФ"
> ГражданствоФизЛицСрезПосл  едних.<<?>>НеЯвляетсяНалогов  ымРезидентомРФ
> 	ПозицияМодуля          =  (48)
> 	КодСообщения           =  32
> ...


Гражданство заполнено.

----------


## QMallory

Проверь адрес у физлица Графов Михаил Юрьевич. В справочнике физлица есть несколько реквезитов для адресов, вроде бывает что в поле адрес за пределами РФ стоит запятая, или точка, если есть такое-удаляй и сохраняй. В ЗКБУ с таким сталкивался.

----------


## 502

подскажите у меня щас конфигурация на платформе 8,1 бухгалтерия версия 2
как мне ее сделать так чтобы открылась на 8,2 как переконвертировать или еще что либо сделать

----------


## nick0000

> подскажите у меня щас конфигурация на платформе 8,1 бухгалтерия версия 2
> как мне ее сделать так чтобы открылась на 8,2 как переконвертировать или еще что либо сделать


Ставишь платформу 8.2 и открываешь конфигурацию через конфигуратор.Спросит про конвертацию,согласишься.Не  сколько минут страха и все.Предварительно сделай резервную копию конфы.Удачи.

----------


## Baken

> Baken С помощью конфигурации Конвертация данных. В ней можешь создать необходимые правила обмена.


Скачал конфигурацию Конвертация данных, проблема осталась КАК СОЗДАТЬ ЭТИ САМЫЕ ПРАВИЛАИИИ? В ФОРМАТЕ ХМЛИ?

----------


## QMallory

> Скачал конфигурацию Конвертация данных, проблема осталась КАК СОЗДАТЬ ЭТИ САМЫЕ ПРАВИЛАИИИ? В ФОРМАТЕ ХМЛИ?


Эм.. долго рассказывать, прочитай мануал)

----------


## Baken

> Эм.. долго рассказывать, прочитай мануал)


Да читал я мануал...Ничего непонятно, единственно что уяснил там есть отсылка к конфигурации Конвертация данных 2. Что еще за зверь непонятно. Ребята может есть у кого правила для переноса данных? В формате xml? Вышлю пиво!!!:yes:

----------


## QMallory

> Да читал я мануал...Ничего непонятно, единственно что уяснил там есть отсылка к конфигурации Конвертация данных 2. Что еще за зверь непонятно. Ребята может есть у кого правила для переноса данных? В формате xml? Вышлю пиво!!!:yes:


Какие версии конфигураций источника и приёмника и какая платформа?

----------


## 502

> Ставишь платформу 8.2 и открываешь конфигурацию через конфигуратор.Спросит про конвертацию,согласишься.Не  сколько минут страха и все.Предварительно сделай резервную копию конфы.Удачи.


Скажи пожолуйсто а если я обновил с 1,6 на 2,0 для 8,1 а потом базу пере конвертировал для 8,2 
А теперь хочу обновиться конфой для 8,2 предназначеной,но у меня ошибку выдает 
У меня  просто с 1,6 (8.1) на 2.0 (8,2) поэтому я через попу обнавляюсь

----------


## nick0000

> Скажи пожолуйсто а если я обновил с 1,6 на 2,0 для 8,1 а потом базу пере конвертировал для 8,2 
> А теперь хочу обновиться конфой для 8,2 предназначеной,но у меня ошибку выдает 
> У меня  просто с 1,6 (8.1) на 2.0 (8,2) поэтому я через попу обнавляюсь


Давай подробнее: У тебя стояла конфа 1.6 на платформе 8.1.Ты переносил данные из конфигурации 1.6 в конфигурацию 2.0?Платформа у тебя стояла такая же? т.е 8.1?Потом ты переконвертил свою базу на 8.2И? теперь ты пытаешься обновить конфигурацию и у тебя выдает ошибку?Все правильно?Какую ошибку выдает при обновлении? Что пишет?Поподробнее пожалуйста.

----------


## 502

> Давай подробнее: У тебя стояла конфа 1.6 на платформе 8.1.Ты переносил ........................


ДА все верно потом я обновился для конфой уже именно для 8.2 и мне сначало написало что при проверке обноруженны две ошибки я нажал игнорировать при обновлении с .CF
И потом база у меня обновилась но когда заходишь в конфигуратор пишет Нарушенна целосность структуры конфигурации:(

----------


## sheff1

> Проверь адрес у физлица Графов Михаил Юрьевич. В справочнике физлица есть несколько реквезитов для адресов, вроде бывает что в поле адрес за пределами РФ стоит запятая, или точка, если есть такое-удаляй и сохраняй. В ЗКБУ с таким сталкивался.


Не получается даже если оттуда все удалить. Спасает только полное удаление физлица. При этом он так ругается на всех. Кого можно было - удалили, остались те кого удалять нельзя. Что еще предложите, а то запар полный с этим. Спасибо!

----------


## nick0000

> ДА все верно потом я обновился для конфой уже именно для 8.2 и мне сначало написало что при проверке обноруженны две ошибки я нажал игнорировать при обновлении с .CF
> И потом база у меня обновилась но когда заходишь в конфигуратор пишет Нарушенна целосность структуры конфигурации:(


Нужно было сначала конфу 2.0 обновить а потом в нее данные закидывать из 1.6,а уже потом на 8.2 платформу конвертировать.1.6 база еще осталась?Выгружай из нее данные в файл.Потом ставь пустую базу 2.0.Обновляй эту базу до 2.0.20.10.Потом скидывай туда данные из 1.6(из файла).Все это на платформе 8.1.И в последнюю очередь открывай конфигуратором 8.2 эту базу с перенесенными данными,конвертируй и работай.:yes:

----------


## 502

> Нужно было сначала конфу 2.0 обновить а потом в нее данные закидывать из ....


Спасибо за помощь  я разобрался, чтобы я без тебя делал, у меня были оченьбольшая разница между файлами был релиз для 8.1 8.14 а я обставлял релизом 8.20

----------


## Baken

> Какие версии конфигураций источника и приёмника и какая платформа?



Источник: 8.1 Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 (1.6.30.7)

Приемник 8.2 Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.20.10)

Источник был открыт и переконвертирован ч/конфигуратор платформы 8.2 и данные успешно перенесены в приемник. Но 2011 год вели в такой же базе как и  "приемник", только там в результате неправильного переноса базы "задвоились" за предыдущие периоды. Т.е. на сегодняшний день умеется 2 базы в одной все правильно, но нет 2011 года, а в другой есть 2011 год (который нужно оттуда перекинуть). И обе эти базы 8.2 Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.20.10).

----------


## QMallory

> Источник: 8.1 Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 (1.6.30.7)
> 
> Приемник 8.2 Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.20.10)
> 
> Источник был открыт и переконвертирован ч/конфигуратор платформы 8.2 и данные успешно перенесены в приемник. Но 2011 год вели в такой же базе как и  "приемник", только там в результате неправильного переноса базы "задвоились" за предыдущие периоды. Т.е. на сегодняшний день умеется 2 базы в одной все правильно, но нет 2011 года, а в другой есть 2011 год (который нужно оттуда перекинуть). И обе эти базы 8.2 Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.20.10).


Напиши мыло, вечером кину правила обмена...

----------


## Booger

Народ подскажите в чем дело, что и где нужно подправить?
Пользуюсь expacc 16-20 v20110323
Источник: 8.1 Бухгалтерия предприятия ПРОФ, редакция 1.6 (1.6.30.7)
Приемник 8.1 Бухгалтерия предприятия ПРОФ, редакция 2.0 (2.0.20.9)
Далее все это в 8.2

Выгрузка из 1.6 происходит без ошибок, загрузка  в 2.0 также без ошибок, но при проведении документов вылетают следующие ошибки:
Начало загрузки:   06.04.2011 15:22:02
Окончание загрузки: 06.04.2011 15:23:17
Загружено объектов: 5 513
Проведение документов, сформированных при загрузке данных
Проведение документа: Ввод начальных остатков 00000000014 от 31.12.2010 0:00:00
В строке номер "63" табличной части "Товары на складе": Не заполнено значение реквизита "Количество"!
Документ Ввод начальных остатков 00000000014 от 31.12.2010 0:00:00 не проведен!
По причине:  Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Записать): Операция не выполнена!
Не удалось выписать выданный счет-фактуру 1 от 06.04.2009 0:00:00. Вероятно счет-фактура с таким номером уже записан в информационной базе.

{Документ.СчетФактураВыдан  ный(3459)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Получить): В данной транзакции уже происходили ошибки!
мВалютаРегламентированног  оУчета = Константы.ВалютаРегламент  рованногоУчета.Получить();

----------


## QMallory

> В строке номер "63" табличной части "Товары на складе": Не заполнено значение реквизита "Количество"!
> Документ Ввод начальных остатков 00000000014 от 31.12.2010 0:00:00 не проведен!


Зайди в указанный документ и в указанной строке проставь количество




> По причине:  Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Записать): Операция не выполнена!
> Не удалось выписать выданный счет-фактуру 1 от 06.04.2009 0:00:00. Вероятно счет-фактура с таким номером уже записан в информационной базе.


Ну тут видимо были две сф с одинаковыми номерами, котоорая не пошла-заведи вручную

----------


## Booger

> Ну тут видимо были две сф с одинаковыми номерами, котоорая не пошла-заведи вручную


Это нужно править в конфе 1.6 или в новой  2.0?
И еще, проведение документов останавливается на данных ошибках дальше неидет,  остальные документы придется искать в ручную и проводить или программа останавливает процесс для правки ошибок и дальше после их коректировки заного возобновляет процесс?:)

----------


## QMallory

> Это нужно править в конфе 1.6 или в новой  2.0?
> И еще, проведение документов останавливается на данных ошибках дальше неидет,  остальные документы придется искать в ручную и проводить или программа останавливает процесс для правки ошибок и дальше после их коректировки заного возобновляет процесс?:)


Пероводить документы вручную надо в базе ред. 2.0, на счет остальных-если по ним не было ошибок, то должны быть проведены, хотя лучше перепроверить...

----------


## BonusZ

Здравствуйте. Есть проблемка. В одной базе 1.6 ведется около 25 организаций. нужно оставить только 12. Каким образом лучше поступить? До переноса в 2.0 или после? Возможно есть обработка, которая переносит только выбранные базы? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## QMallory

> Здравствуйте. Есть проблемка. В одной базе 1.6 ведется около 25 организаций. нужно оставить только 12. Каким образом лучше поступить? До переноса в 2.0 или после? Возможно есть обработка, которая переносит только выбранные базы? Заранее спасибо.


Есть обработка удаления организации из базы, поищи на infostart.ru Удаляешь с помощью неё организации и связанные с ними документы в 1.6, а потом перебрасываешь в 2.0

----------


## BonusZ

> Есть обработка удаления организации из базы, поищи на infostart.ru Удаляешь с помощью неё организации и связанные с ними документы в 1.6, а потом перебрасываешь в 2.0


Спасибо. Нашел. Попробую. Только думаю, что врятли получится все сделать до конца, т.к. очень много пересечений между базами и по физлицам и по контрагентам и по продажам друг другу....

----------


## podkova

добрый день!
подскажите, а баланс по счетам 60,62,76 у всех после перехода сходится?
вылетает ошибка о том, что не сходятся балансы, все документы проведены.

----------


## Nati999

> Спасибо. Нашел. Попробую. Только думаю, что врятли получится все сделать до конца, т.к. очень много пересечений между базами и по физлицам и по контрагентам и по продажам друг другу....


я удалила организации после перехода на 2.0, отлично получилось, только физ.лиц руками еще помечала на удаление (работников)

----------


## Homebog

Добрый день.
Проблема следующая.
Выполнил переход на редакцию 2.0, также сделал переход с платформы 8.1 на 8.2.
Все прошло ок.
С помощью Выгрузка данных в Бухгалтерию предприятия редакции 2 (8.1).epf
кстати где можно скачать последнюю версию этой выгрузки? Нашел тут какую то на форуме. Может и в этом проблема...
Затем выгрузил данные из бухгалтерии 8.1.
Захожу в 1с предприятие 8.2.
Там загружаю данные из файла все успешно проходит.
Появились контр агенты, сами организации все ок.
Но! Не передались остатки журналы операций и т.д. везде все пусто...
Что делать куда копать...
Не при выгрузке не при передаче никаких ошибок не было...

----------


## QMallory

> Добрый день.
> Проблема следующая.
> Выполнил переход на редакцию 2.0, также сделал переход с платформы 8.1 на 8.2.
> Все прошло ок.
> С помощью Выгрузка данных в Бухгалтерию предприятия редакции 2 (8.1).epf
> кстати где можно скачать последнюю версию этой выгрузки? Нашел тут какую то на форуме. Может и в этом проблема...
> Затем выгрузил данные из бухгалтерии 8.1.
> Захожу в 1с предприятие 8.2.
> Там загружаю данные из файла все успешно проходит.
> ...


Кинь в ЛС почту, скину последнюю обработку выгрузки

----------


## Homebog

Спасибо за выгрузку.
Теперь пояилась новая ошибка.
"Возможно, нарушена структура файла данных из-за использования нетиповых правил переноса данных. Рекомендуется использовать правила выгрузки данных из справочника "Конвертации из информационных баз предыдущих версий".
Возникает при загрузке данных в 8.2.
Выгрузил из 8.1 уже намного больше чем раньше, но теперь это...
Ошибка через внутренний перенос xml

Начало загрузки:   11.04.2011 17:04:29
Ошибка при загрузке данных: {Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML(6895)}: Тип не определен (РегистрСведенийЗапись.Ста  тусФизЛицКакНалогоплатель  щиковНДФЛ)
Окончание загрузки: 11.04.2011 17:05:26
Загружено объектов: 7185

Куда теперь копать ;)

----------


## QMallory

> Спасибо за выгрузку.
> Теперь пояилась новая ошибка.
> "Возможно, нарушена структура файла данных из-за использования нетиповых правил переноса данных. Рекомендуется использовать правила выгрузки данных из справочника "Конвертации из информационных баз предыдущих версий".
> Возникает при загрузке данных в 8.2.
> Выгрузил из 8.1 уже намного больше чем раньше, но теперь это...
> Ошибка через внутренний перенос xml
> 
> Начало загрузки:   11.04.2011 17:04:29
> Ошибка при загрузке данных: {Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML(6895)}: Тип не определен (РегистрСведенийЗапись.Ста  тусФизЛицКакНалогоплатель  щиковНДФЛ)
> ...


Обнови базу ред. 1.6 до релиза 1.6.30.7

----------


## Homebog

> Обнови базу ред. 1.6 до релиза 1.6.30.7


Все обновления поставил на 1.6 самое последнее сейчас 1.6.30.7 оно и есть.
Даже не знаю что еще может быть все выгрузилось теперь опять загрузится не может... 
Да уж подкинули 1С работку админам! :mad:

----------


## QMallory

а версия базы приёмника какая?

----------


## Homebog

> а версия базы приёмника какая?


Из 8.1(8.1.15.14) ред. 1.6(1.6.30.7)
В  8.2(8.2.13.219) ред. 2.0(2.0.18.2)

----------


## QMallory

обнови до 2.0.20.10

----------


## nick0000

> Из 8.1(8.1.15.14) ред. 1.6(1.6.30.7)
> В  8.2(8.2.13.219) ред. 2.0(2.0.18.2)


А если загрузить сначала в 2.0 но на платформе 8.1? А потом конвертнуть базу в 8.2

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 44 секунды_



> обнови до 2.0.20.10


Тогда уж до 2.0.21.2:)

----------


## sheff1

*QMallory*

Скинь пожалуйста последнюю версию обработчика? И все-таки не знаешь что с гражданством делать? Может через Teamviwer посмотришь что у нас. По оплате договоримся

----------


## QMallory

> Скинь пожалуйста последнюю версию обработчика? И все-таки не знаешь что с гражданством делать? Может через Teamviwer посмотришь что у нас. По оплате договоримся


Кинь в ЛС почту




> Сообщение от QMallory
> 
> 
> 				обнови до 2.0.20.10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Тогда уж до 2.0.21.2


в плане переноса 2.0.20 и 2.0.21 не отличаются=)

----------


## Swetna

Помогите пожалуйста разобраться .. сегодня установила новую версию 1С 8.2.. После этого не могу провести закрытие месяцев январь-март.. пишется что счета 23,25,26 не закрыты и выводится ошибка.. Раньше такого не было.. что мне делать.. отчеты горят))))

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 6 секунд_
Мой эл.адрес sweta0606@list.ru жду ответа

----------


## Versia

Столкнулась с такой проблемой. Нужно перенести из релиза 1.6.30.6 (платформа 8.2) в релиз 2.0.21.1. Правила выгружаю из чистой базы релиза 2.0.21.1, как бы написано, что правила как раз для 1.6.30.6. Перегружаю через универсальный обмен, виснет на "Выгрузка объектов "РКО № такой-то от такого-то числа" и все висит. Убирала галочку в документах РКО, чтоб не переносились совсем. Все равно на том же месте виснет. Тестировала и исправляла и внешним тестированием тоже, никаких ошибок не находит. 
Ничего не понимаю. Может кто сталкивался и знает в чем проблема?

----------


## nick0000

> Столкнулась с такой проблемой. Нужно перенести из релиза 1.6.30.6 (платформа 8.2) в релиз 2.0.21.1. Правила выгружаю из чистой базы релиза 2.0.21.1, как бы написано, что правила как раз для 1.6.30.6. Перегружаю через универсальный обмен, виснет на "Выгрузка объектов "РКО № такой-то от такого-то числа" и все висит. Убирала галочку в документах РКО, чтоб не переносились совсем. Все равно на том же месте виснет. Тестировала и исправляла и внешним тестированием тоже, никаких ошибок не находит. 
> Ничего не понимаю. Может кто сталкивался и знает в чем проблема?


А через внешнюю обработку "выгрузка данных из 1.6 в 2.0" не пробовали?

----------


## Versia

Да и через внешнюю обработку тоже пробовала, обработка правда от 23 марта, но другой нет((((

----------


## QMallory

удали из базы источника этот документ РКО

----------


## Versia

пробовала он спотыкается на следущем РКО. Думаете попробовать все их поудалять просто?

_Добавлено через 20 минут 8 секунд_
Короче поудаляла все РКО за прошлые года и выгрузка повисла на "Выгрузка объектов "". Выгружено 5400 Объект:Неопределено."

Блин, что же делать-то?

----------


## nick0000

> пробовала он спотыкается на следущем РКО. Думаете попробовать все их поудалять просто?
> 
> _Добавлено через 20 минут 8 секунд_
> Короче поудаляла все РКО за прошлые года и выгрузка повисла на "Выгрузка объектов "". Выгружено 5400 Объект:Неопределено."
> 
> Блин, что же делать-то?


База данных большая? Сколько в мегабайтах? Бывало что база больше 2 гигабайт глючит из-за файловой системы,если система на FAT.У нее ограничение на размер файла(файл 1сv8.1CD):)

----------


## Versia

В общем частично решила проблему - выгружаются отдельные организации их всего 6 штук в базе. Как оказалось никому нельзя верить, особенно бухгалтерам, говорят закрыли год, а сами ни фига не закрыли. В общем те организации в которых год закрылся все нормально перенеслось, а те где не закрыт - не хотят переноситься. ПОеду завтра выпишу им 10 часов работы за то что наврали про закрытые периоды.

----------


## nick0000

> В общем частично решила проблему - выгружаются отдельные организации их всего 6 штук в базе. Как оказалось никому нельзя верить, особенно бухгалтерам, говорят закрыли год, а сами ни фига не закрыли. В общем те организации в которых год закрылся все нормально перенеслось, а те где не закрыт - не хотят переноситься. ПОеду завтра выпишу им 10 часов работы за то что наврали про закрытые периоды.


Вот это по нашему,про 10 часов работы это правильно.:)

----------


## ivan270605

День добрый!
Пытаюсь перенести базу с 1.6 на 2.0. В целом перенос удался, за исключением того, что 42 счет(торговая наценка) вообще не перенесся, видимо все осело на счете 000. Все бы ничего, но формировать операцию руками...при таком количестве номенклатуры не представляется возможным.Какие могут быть подводные камни, что еще нужно было учесть? Куда копать?

----------


## sheff1

Выложите, пожалуйста, последние правила переноса

----------


## QMallory

> В общем частично решила проблему - выгружаются отдельные организации их всего 6 штук в базе. Как оказалось никому нельзя верить, особенно бухгалтерам, говорят закрыли год, а сами ни фига не закрыли. В общем те организации в которых год закрылся все нормально перенеслось, а те где не закрыт - не хотят переноситься. ПОеду завтра выпишу им 10 часов работы за то что наврали про закрытые периоды.


Мало десять))

----------


## terence

ребята, скажите что я не так делаю при переходе с 1.6 на 2.0 
 все конфигурации обновлены до актуальных релизов, база типовая не изменялась. 

 1. выгружаю данные из 1.6 по правилам взятым из пустой 2.0 (переод остатки на начло 2010 и до текущего дня) 
 2. загружая в пустую 2.0 

 возникают такие проблемы 

 1. почему начисления зарплаты 1С ставит ручное проведение, и в момент переноса не проводит соответсвенно сама. 

 после переноса, я снимаю в этих документах ручное проведение, и начинаю делать закрытие месяцев начиная с 2010 года, в итоге получается, что всё акрывается, 1С не ругается, ОСВ по всем счетам сходится с 1.6, кроме зарплаты, она почему то по два раза начисляется. 

 и ещё в момент загрузки в 2.0 1С ругается, что повторно провела ЗП...

----------


## forumlarin

Конвертировал базу редакция 1.6 (текущую в которой данные), 8.2 (1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.12.75)), выгрузил Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.22.1) правило (через Конвертации из информационных баз предыдущих версий), в текущей базе с данными открыл обработку «Универсальный обмен с данными в формате XML 2.1.3, загрузил правило и выгрузил файл, после этого открыл базу пустую (Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.22.1)), открыл обработку «Универсальный обмен с данными в формате XML 2.1.4» нажал на загрузку, вышли ошибки

Ошибка записи объекта
                ТипОбъекта             =  Операция (бухгалтерский и налоговый учет)
                Объект                 =  Операция (бухгалтерский и налоговый учет) 00000000001 от 31.01.2011 12:00:04
                ОписаниеОшибки         =  Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Записать): Запись не верна! Вид субконто "Номенклатурные группы" не доступен для данной записи! (Регистр бухгалтерии: Журнал проводок (бухгалтерский и налоговый учет); Номер строки: 1)
                ПозицияМодуля          =  Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  енДаннымиXML.МодульОбъекта(  4788)
                КодСообщения           =  26

Ошибка в обработчике события ПослеЗагрузкиОбъекта
                ИмяПКО                 =  ОперацияБух
                ТипОбъекта             =  Операция (бухгалтерский и налоговый учет)
                Объект                 =  Операция (бухгалтерский и налоговый учет) 00000000001 от 31.01.2011 12:00:04
                Обработчик             =  ПослеЗагрузкиОбъекта
                ОписаниеОшибки         =  Ошибка записи объекта
                ТипОбъекта             =  Операция (бухгалтерский и налоговый учет)
                Объект                 =  Операция (бухгалтерский и налоговый учет) 00000000001 от 31.01.2011 12:00:04
                ОписаниеОшибки         =  Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Записать): Запись не верна! Вид субконто "Номенклатурные группы" не доступен для данной записи! (Регистр бухгалтерии: Журнал проводок (бухгалтерский и налоговый учет); Номер строки: 1)
                ПозицияМодуля          =  Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  енДаннымиXML.МодульОбъекта(  4788)
                КодСообщения           =  26
                ПозицияМодуля          =  Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  енДаннымиXML.МодульОбъекта(  4795)
                КодСообщения           =  21

Ошибка при загрузке данных: {Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML.МодульОбъекта  (1567)}: Ошибка в обработчике события ПослеЗагрузкиОбъекта
                ИмяПКО                 =  ОперацияБух
                ТипОбъекта             =  Операция (бухгалтерский и налоговый учет)
                Объект                 =  Операция (бухгалтерский и налоговый учет) 00000000001 от 31.01.2011 12:00:04
                Обработчик             =  ПослеЗагрузкиОбъекта
                ОписаниеОшибки         =  Ошибка записи объекта
                ТипОбъекта             =  Операция (бухгалтерский и налоговый учет)
                Объект                 =  Операция (бухгалтерский и налоговый учет) 00000000001 от 31.01.2011 12:00:04
                ОписаниеОшибки         =  Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Записать): Запись не верна! Вид субконто "Номенклатурные группы" не доступен для данной записи! (Регистр бухгалтерии: Журнал проводок (бухгалтерский и налоговый учет); Номер строки: 1)
                ПозицияМодуля          =  Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  енДаннымиXML.МодульОбъекта(  4788)
                КодСообщения           =  26
                ПозицияМодуля          =  Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  енДаннымиXML.МодульОбъекта(  4795)
                КодСообщения           =  21

Ошибка записи объекта
                ТипОбъекта             =  Операция (бухгалтерский и налоговый учет)
                Объект                 =  Операция (бухгалтерский и налоговый учет) 00000000001 от 31.01.2011 12:00:04
                ОписаниеОшибки         =  Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Записать): Запись не верна! Вид субконто "Номенклатурные группы" не доступен для данной записи! (Регистр бухгалтерии: Журнал проводок (бухгалтерский и налоговый учет); Номер строки: 1)
                ПозицияМодуля          =  Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  енДаннымиXML.МодульОбъекта(  4788)
                КодСообщения           =  26

----------


## synelf

> ребята, скажите что я не так делаю при переходе с 1.6 на 2.0 
>  все конфигурации обновлены до актуальных релизов, база типовая не изменялась. 
> 
>  1. выгружаю данные из 1.6 по правилам взятым из пустой 2.0 (переод остатки на начло 2010 и до текущего дня) 
>  2. загружая в пустую 2.0 
> 
>  возникают такие проблемы 
> 
>  1. почему начисления зарплаты 1С ставит ручное проведение, и в момент переноса не проводит соответсвенно сама. 
> ...


Два раза потому что, еще переносятся документы "Отражения зарплаты в регламентированном учете" из 1.6 и отсюда "Начисление зарплаты" и "Налоги с ФОТ" показаны как отредактированные в ручную. Если нормально перепровели "Начисления" и "Налоги с ФОТ" необходимо удалить документы "Отражение зарплаты в регламентированном учете" тогда у вас не будут задваиваться суммы.
Верхнее меню "Зарплата" -> "Данные учета зарплаты во внешней программе" ->"Отражение зарплаты в регламентированном учете"

----------


## terence

synelf спасибо за ответ!))

а как сделать что бы сразу при выгрузке в 1.6 или наоборот при загрузке в 2.0 документы "Отражения зарплаты в регламентированном учете"  не попадали в новую базу 2.0 И?

----------


## synelf

> synelf спасибо за ответ!))
> 
> а как сделать что бы сразу при выгрузке в 1.6 или наоборот при загрузке в 2.0 документы "Отражения зарплаты в регламентированном учете"  не попадали в новую базу 2.0 И?


Вытащить правила выгрузки из конфигурации 2.0 и выгружать по ним убрав при этом галочки нужные.
А не проще их удалить из базы после выгрузки? или религиозные принципы не позволяют? ))

----------


## sapcons

Друзья, прочитал миллион сайтов по переходу с версии 1.6 на 2.0 БАЗОВОЙ Версии. В общем проблема в следующем:
Версия отправителя 1.6  - 1.6.31.1 платформа 8.2.13.219
Версия получателя 2.0 - 2.0.19.9 платформа 8.2.13.219
Пробовал файлы выгрузки и загрузки, поставляемые 1с. Также создавал собственные файлы черерз выгрузки справочников из 1.6 с дальнейшей загрузкой в 2.0. Ошибка одна и таже - организация в Базовой версии может быть только одна. Думал что может где нибудт в ссылках сохранилась в версии 1.6. Выполнили тестирование с испарвлением. Все равно ошибка осталась. Попытался удалить данные Нашей организации в версии 2.0 не удалось так как Наша организация не удаляется в связи с невозможностью удалить ряд справочников. Попробовал в Нашей организации версии 2.0 прописать ИНН и КПП - проблема та же - при попытке загрузки -  ограничение базовой версии. может быть загружена только одна организация. СРОЧНО КТО МОЖЕТ ПОМОГИТЕ, за мной не заржавеет!!! Что делать

----------


## S_GRAY

> Друзья, прочитал миллион сайтов по переходу с версии 1.6 на 2.0 БАЗОВОЙ Версии. В общем проблема в следующем:
> Версия отправителя 1.6  - 1.6.31.1 платформа 8.2.13.219
> Версия получателя 2.0 - 2.0.19.9 платформа 8.2.13.219
> Пробовал файлы выгрузки и загрузки, поставляемые 1с. Также создавал собственные файлы черерз выгрузки справочников из 1.6 с дальнейшей загрузкой в 2.0. Ошибка одна и таже - организация в Базовой версии может быть только одна. Думал что может где нибудт в ссылках сохранилась в версии 1.6. Выполнили тестирование с испарвлением. Все равно ошибка осталась. Попытался удалить данные Нашей организации в версии 2.0 не удалось так как Наша организация не удаляется в связи с невозможностью удалить ряд справочников. Попробовал в Нашей организации версии 2.0 прописать ИНН и КПП - проблема та же - при попытке загрузки -  ограничение базовой версии. может быть загружена только одна организация. СРОЧНО КТО МОЖЕТ ПОМОГИТЕ, за мной не заржавеет!!! Что делать


Если я правильно понял, то конфигурация 1.6.31.1 у вас типовая, а пытаетесь вы перейти на2.0  базовую, где же смысл? Переходите на конфигурацию 2.0.22.1 типовую и вопрос снимется сам собою. Конфигурацию найдете здесь на форуме.

----------


## synelf

> Друзья, прочитал миллион сайтов по переходу с версии 1.6 на 2.0 БАЗОВОЙ Версии. В общем проблема в следующем:
> Версия отправителя 1.6  - 1.6.31.1 платформа 8.2.13.219
> Версия получателя 2.0 - 2.0.19.9 платформа 8.2.13.219
> Пробовал файлы выгрузки и загрузки, поставляемые 1с. Также создавал собственные файлы черерз выгрузки справочников из 1.6 с дальнейшей загрузкой в 2.0. Ошибка одна и таже - организация в Базовой версии может быть только одна. Думал что может где нибудт в ссылках сохранилась в версии 1.6. Выполнили тестирование с испарвлением. Все равно ошибка осталась. Попытался удалить данные Нашей организации в версии 2.0 не удалось так как Наша организация не удаляется в связи с невозможностью удалить ряд справочников. Попробовал в Нашей организации версии 2.0 прописать ИНН и КПП - проблема та же - при попытке загрузки -  ограничение базовой версии. может быть загружена только одна организация. СРОЧНО КТО МОЖЕТ ПОМОГИТЕ, за мной не заржавеет!!! Что делать


Пометьте на удаление в новой базе "Наша организация", скачайте обработку http://infostart.ru/public/63977/ и с помощью нее удалите все ссылки на эту организацию. Тогда вы ее уберете и все без проблем перенесется.




> Если я правильно понял, то конфигурация 1.6.31.1 у вас типовая, а пытаетесь вы перейти на2.0  базовую, где же смысл? Переходите на конфигурацию 2.0.22.1 типовую и вопрос снимется сам собою. Конфигурацию найдете здесь на форуме.


Вы неправильно поняли. Проблема просто в новой базе в которой уже создалась организация по умолчанию, по этой причини из базовой конфигурации тоже может не выгружаться в базовую.

----------


## Coldness

ребята! нид хэлп!
Версия отправителя 1.6 - 1.6.30.7 платформа 8.2.13.219
Версия получателя 2.0 - 2.0.20.10 платформа 8.2.13.219
при выгрузке ругаецо:

Начало выгрузки:   01.05.2011 1:28:45

Ошибка в обработчике события ПослеОбработкиПравилаВыгр  узки
	ПВД                    =  ФизическиеЛица
	Обработчик             =  ПослеОбработкиВыгрузкиДан  ных
	ОписаниеОшибки         =  Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Выполнить): {(7, 33)}: Поле не найдено "ГражданствоФизЛицСрезПос  едних.НеЯвляетсяНалоговым  РезидентомРФ"
ГражданствоФизЛицСрезПосл  едних.<<?>>НеЯвляетсяНалогов  ымРезидентомРФ
	ПозицияМодуля          =  (48)
	КодСообщения           =  32

Ошибка при выгрузке данных: {Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML(1612)}: Ошибка в обработчике события ПослеОбработкиПравилаВыгр  узки
	ПВД                    =  ФизическиеЛица
	Обработчик             =  ПослеОбработкиВыгрузкиДан  ных
	ОписаниеОшибки         =  Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Выполнить): {(7, 33)}: Поле не найдено "ГражданствоФизЛицСрезПос  едних.НеЯвляетсяНалоговым  РезидентомРФ"
ГражданствоФизЛицСрезПосл  едних.<<?>>НеЯвляетсяНалогов  ымРезидентомРФ
	ПозицияМодуля          =  (48)
	КодСообщения           =  32
Не удалось произвести выгрузку данных из информационной базы.
 подскажите плиз что за беда?

----------


## synelf

> ребята! нид хэлп!
> подскажите плиз что за беда?


Попробуйте обновить конфигурацию 2.0.20.10 до последней 2.0.22.1. Думаю должно помочь.

----------


## Coldness

> Попробуйте обновить конфигурацию 2.0.20.10 до последней 2.0.22.1. Думаю должно помочь.


обновился, не помогло =(

----------


## FreeFRog

> ребята! нид хэлп!


Аналогичная проблема возникала как уже упомянул выше *synelf* при несоответствии версий. Обновите ОБЕ конфигурации до НАИПОСЛЕДНЕЙШЕГО релиза, воспользуйтесь правилами обмена из НАИПОСЛЕДНЕЙШЕГО релиза и ошибка пропадет.

----------


## Downkey

> Обновите ОБЕ конфигурации до НАИПОСЛЕДНЕЙШЕГО релиза, воспользуйтесь правилами обмена из НАИПОСЛЕДНЕЙШЕГО релиза и ошибка пропадет.


Ммне помогло. Во всяком случае, выгрузка прошла успешно.

----------


## Юлия Андреевна

В апрельской выгрузке новые правила переноса и всё нормально проходит.

----------


## Венера_

> В апрельской выгрузке новые правила переноса и всё нормально проходит.


а есть апрельский выпус у кого нибюдь? киньте ссылку

----------


## Vittorio

Добрый вечер, у меня такая проблемка нарисовалась при попытке выгрузить, документы перепроводил - 

 помогите люди добрые):)

----------


## nick0000

> Добрый вечер, у меня такая проблемка нарисовалась при попытке выгрузить, документы перепроводил - 
> 
>  помогите люди добрые):)


Так у вас вся проблема написана на вашей картинке,читайте внимательно,или вы считаете что кто-то будет за вас отрицательные остатки править?

----------


## Vittorio

Я просто не совсем понял где именно их можно исправить:)

----------


## nick0000

> Я просто не совсем понял где именно их можно исправить:)


В графе 1 написано: Перепроведите документы информационной базы для исправления ошибки. за 2009 г.
В графе 2: то же самое но за 2010 год.:eek:

----------


## Vittorio

А это уже делали, только толку 0) Те же ошибки показывает при выгрузке

----------


## nick0000

> А это уже делали, только толку 0) Те же ошибки показывает при выгрузке


Упакуйте базу которую выгружаете,куда нибудь скиньте в интернете например сюда http://i-filez.com, пришлите мне ссылку.

----------


## Татун

> а есть апрельский выпус у кого нибюдь? киньте ссылку


Выгрузка данных из 8.2 (*1.6*) в 8.2 (*2.0*)
Релиз 2.0.21.1 (*апрельский*)
http://depositfiles.com/files/mg1k7ou66

У меня все наконец-то заработало, когда до меня дошло, что нужно использовать обработку для выгрузки именно из релиза :rolleyes:

----------


## deverano

Господа, помогите пожалуйста! Есть 1С 8.1 версия конфигуратора 1.6.31.1 и 1С 8.2 версия конфигуратора 2.0.23.9. Необходимо перенести остатки и справочники из базы 8.1 в 8.2.
Если я правильно понял, нужно выгрузить данные с помощью правил, подходящих под конкретные версии конфигураторов. Кто сможет прислать мне правила, которые подойдут под мои версии (они, как я понимаю, самые последние).
Буду очень признателен!! Мыло - skydreamer@yandex.ru

----------


## Vittorio

Добрый день) Перешли как раз с редакции 1.6 на 2.0 и возникла небольшая проблемка: раньше, в редакции 1.6, в документе "Реализация товаров и услуг" был пункт "Отразить в налоговом учёте" и можно было либо снимать галку, либо наоборот ставить, а в редакции 2.0 такой пункт пропал, и как теперь быть?)

----------


## SteelRat85

> Добрый день) Перешли как раз с редакции 1.6 на 2.0 и возникла небольшая проблемка: раньше, в редакции 1.6, в документе "Реализация товаров и услуг" был пункт "Отразить в налоговом учёте" и можно было либо снимать галку, либо наоборот ставить, а в редакции 2.0 такой пункт пропал, и как теперь быть?)


Так как в ред.1.6 было два плана счетов, поэтому и была галочка, в ред.2.0 план счетов один, поэтому галочки нету.

----------


## Vittorio

> Так как в ред.1.6 было два плана счетов, поэтому и была галочка, в ред.2.0 план счетов один, поэтому галочки нету.


Хммм...вообщем наш бух мне говорит так: например в одном документе "Реализация товаров и услуг" ей  нужно "Отразить в налоговом учёте", а в другом документе "Реализация товаров и услуг" отражать в налоговом учёте не надо и что же делать тогда?)

----------


## SteelRat85

> и что же делать тогда?)


Включать ручную корректировку движений в проводках документа и удалять суммы в налоговом учете.

----------


## knyaz-oleg

> Выгрузка данных из 8.2 (*1.6*) в 8.2 (*2.0*)
> Релиз 2.0.21.1 (*апрельский*)
> http://depositfiles.com/files/mg1k7ou66
> 
> У меня все наконец-то заработало, когда до меня дошло, что нужно использовать обработку для выгрузки именно из релиза :rolleyes:


Ссылка не рабочая,обновите плиз.

----------


## sveto4ek_u2

Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста в следующей проблеме:

Платформа 8.1.15.14, конфигурация БП 1.6.31.1
нужно перейти на редакцию 2.0 и платформу 8.2

я как понимаю сначала нужно перейти на ред. 2.0 в 8.1, а потом просто сконвертировать базу на 8.2, правильно? и сама конфигурация она измененная: добавлены некоторые реквизиты в карточку контрагента, как их перенести?

используя стандартный помощник перехода, при выгрузке данных из ИБ выводится следующая ошибка:

_Ошибка выгрузки данных из информационной базы 1С:Бухгалтерии 8, редакции 1.6!
Ошибка в обработчике события ПередОбработкойПравилаВыг  рузки
	ПВД                    =  Остатки_Материалы
	Обработчик             =  ПередОбработкойВыгрузкиДа  нных
	ОписаниеОшибки         =  Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Выполнить): Ошибка выполнения запроса "Ошибка при выполнении операции над данными:
Ошибка SQL: Деление на 0"
	ПозицияМодуля          =  (2972)
	КодСообщения           =  31
Ошибка при выгрузке данных: {Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML(1612)}: Ошибка в обработчике события ПередОбработкойПравилаВыг  рузки
	ПВД                    =  Остатки_Материалы
	Обработчик             =  ПередОбработкойВыгрузкиДа  нных
	ОписаниеОшибки         =  Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Выполнить): Ошибка выполнения запроса "Ошибка при выполнении операции над данными:
Ошибка SQL: Деление на 0"
	ПозицияМодуля          =  (2972)
	КодСообщения           =  31_


а с помощью обработки, выложенной в этой теме, выявилась такая ошибка:

_Ошибка в обработчике события ПослеОбработкиПравилаВыгр  узки
	ПВД                    =  ФизическиеЛица
	Обработчик             =  ПослеОбработкиВыгрузкиДан  ных
	ОписаниеОшибки         =  Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Выполнить): {(7, 33)}: Поле не найдено "ГражданствоФизЛицСрезПос  едних.НеЯвляетсяНалоговым  РезидентомРФ"
ГражданствоФизЛицСрезПосл  едних.<<?>>НеЯвляетсяНалогов  ымРезидентомРФ
	ПозицияМодуля          =  (48)
	КодСообщения           =  32

Ошибка при выгрузке данных: {Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML(1612)}: Ошибка в обработчике события ПослеОбработкиПравилаВыгр  узки
	ПВД                    =  ФизическиеЛица
	Обработчик             =  ПослеОбработкиВыгрузкиДан  ных
	ОписаниеОшибки         =  Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Выполнить): {(7, 33)}: Поле не найдено "ГражданствоФизЛицСрезПос  едних.НеЯвляетсяНалоговым  РезидентомРФ"
ГражданствоФизЛицСрезПосл  едних.<<?>>НеЯвляетсяНалогов  ымРезидентомРФ
	ПозицияМодуля          =  (48)
	КодСообщения           =  32
Не удалось произвести выгрузку данных из информационной базы.
_

----------


## nefr1t

> Упакуйте базу которую выгружаете,куда нибудь скиньте в интернете например сюда http://i-filez.com, пришлите мне ссылку.


перезалейте плс

плохие новости друзья :(

это оригинал. там база открывается. но там нет каких то справочников (я далек от 1с)


вот к чему надо прийти


а вот чем это заканчивается.



> Ошибка формата правил обмена
> 	ИмяУзла                =  ПослеЗагрузкиПараметров
> Не удалось загрузить правила переноса данных.


пользуюсь http://rghost.net/37026826 Выгрузка данных в Бухгалтерию предприятия редакции 2 (8.2)

ну и совсем было бы здорово еще пояснить, что в каком порядке делать и где я накосячил.
копеечкой по вебмани помогу или за спасибо. кому как удобней :)

----------


## nefr1t

все еще актуально. ищу помощи

----------


## Downkey

> все еще актуально. ищу помощи


Как по мне, так в 8.2 удобнее выгружать напрямую из базы 8.1. Несколько раз пробовал через файл у разных клиентов, всегда какие-то глюки.
Для перехода на платформу 8.2, лучше использовать последний релиз БП 8.2
В принципе, там ничего сложного.
Сначала делаете архив базы 8.1 и делаете копию каталога.
В режиме конфигуратора открываете из копии каталога вашу базу 8.1, при открытии ругнется и попросит сконвертировать - сконвертируете (помните, что то копия) и выходите. Далее, установите шаблон нужной вам конфигурации БП 8.2, запустите 1С8 и добавьте новую базу в режиме "создать из шаблона", где укажите шаблон новой БП 8.2. Потом, при первом запуске этой базы она предложит вам загрузить данные из файла или информационной базы. Выберите "из базы", укажите путь к копии каталога БП 8.1 и настройку доступа (у меня не выполнялся доступ к базе 8.1, пока я не очистил пароль администратора), указываете период выгрузки и вперёд!  Под Win7 x64 выгрузка останавливалась на 10%, ошибок не выдавала, поэтому я выгружал под XP.

Господа профессионалы, если я в чем-то ошибся, поправьте меня.

----------

nefr1t (23.03.2012)

----------


## pvn_neo

Добрый день не могу перенести остатки из базы Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), редакция 1.6 (1.6.31.1)  в Бухгалтерию предприятия (базовая) редакция 2.0 (2.0.34.7) 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.15.294).
Данные из Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), редакция 1.6 (1.6.31.1) выгрузились.
Пробую загрузить в Бухгалтерию предприятия (базовая) редакция 2.0 (2.0.34.7) 
выдает такую ошибку:

Начало загрузки:   25.03.2012 17:19:12
План счетов "Хозрасчетный", счет "45.04": установлено субконто "Номенклатура", установлено субконто "Партии"

Ошибка при выполнении алгоритма после загрузки значений параметров
	Обработчик             =  ПослеЗагрузкиПараметров
	ОписаниеОшибки         =  Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Записать): Превышено максимальное количество видов субконто на счете
	ПозицияМодуля          =  (157)
	КодСообщения           =  75

Ошибка при загрузке данных: {Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML.МодульОбъекта  (12050)}: Ошибка при выполнении алгоритма после загрузки значений параметров
	Обработчик             =  ПослеЗагрузкиПараметров
	ОписаниеОшибки         =  Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Записать): Превышено максимальное количество видов субконто на счете
	ПозицияМодуля          =  (157)
	КодСообщения           =  75
План счетов "Хозрасчетный", счет "45.04": установлено субконто "Номенклатура", установлено субконто "Партии"

Ошибка в обработчике события ПослеЗагрузкиДанных (конвертация)
	Обработчик             =  ПослеЗагрузкиДанных (конвертация)
	ОписаниеОшибки         =  Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Записать): Превышено максимальное количество видов субконто на счете
	ПозицияМодуля          =  (157)
	КодСообщения           =  23

Окончание загрузки: 25.03.2012 17:19:13

Загружено объектов: 0
Не удалось произвести загрузку данных


Как можно это исправить?

----------


## Leshii2009

> Как можно это исправить?


 У вас изменён план счетов, а правила переноса расчитаны на стандартный план счетов. Уберите перед выгрузкой добавленные субконто в счетах учёта, выгрузитесь, загрузите данные в бух 2.0 и там создайте субконто по счетам, если они вам нужны.

----------


## sveto4ek_u2

неужели никто не может помочь мне с данной проблемой:




> Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста в следующей проблеме:
> 
> Платформа 8.1.15.14, конфигурация БП 1.6.31.1
> нужно перейти на редакцию 2.0 и платформу 8.2
> 
> используя стандартный помощник перехода, при выгрузке данных из ИБ выводится следующая ошибка:
> 
> _Ошибка выгрузки данных из информационной базы 1С:Бухгалтерии 8, редакции 1.6!
> Ошибка в обработчике события ПередОбработкойПравилаВыг  рузки
> ...


:(:(:(:(

----------


## stei

Для всех, у кого глюки с переносом могу порекомендовать следующее: обновите платформу 82 до 301 релиза, сконвертите базу под 82, в базе 20 Операции-Справочники-Конвертации из информационных баз предыдущих версий, там выбираем бух 16 и нажимаем записать на диск, сохраняем куда удобно (это правила выгрузки для XML), далее заходим в 16 Сервис-Прочие обмены данными-Стандартный обмен XML, в строке правила выбираем те, которые сохранили из 20. 95% что всё нормально пройдет. Удачи.

----------

sveto4ek_u2 (16.05.2012)

----------


## Yarikklinkov

Доброго всем времени суток. Проблема такова:
Платформа: 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия  Базовая 8.2 (8.2.18.61) редакция 1.6 (1.6.5.2)
Пытаюсь перейти на редакцию 2.0 (2.0.14.5) 
и вот что получается 1с.jpg

----------


## BuxarNET

Здравствуйте, пробую перейти с 1.6 на 2.0 Бухгалтерия для Беларуси

При импорте в 2.0 получаю ошибку
В каталоге, из которого производится загрузка, файл данных отсутствие

Файл есть, пробовал и из линукс и винды импорт делать
Может проблема в старости конфы 1.6 и свежести конфы 2?

Может кто сталкивался?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте, пробую перейти с 1.6 на 2.0 Бухгалтерия для Беларуси
> 
> При импорте в 2.0 получаю ошибку
> В каталоге, из которого производится загрузка, файл данных отсутствие
> 
> Файл есть, пробовал и из линукс и винды импорт делать
> Может проблема в старости конфы 1.6 и свежести конфы 2?
> 
> Может кто сталкивался?


Как вы делаете перенос? В правилах обмена должны быть указаны номера релизов конфигураций 1.6 и 2.0, для которых они предназначены.

----------

